# San Francisco Mayor Gavin Newsom has affair with top aide's wife!



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*San Francisco Mayor Gavin Newsom has affair with top aide's wife!*

(www.sfgate.com) 
San Francisco Mayor Gavin Newsom's re-election campaign manager resigned today after confronting the mayor about an affair Newsom had with his wife while she worked in the mayor's office, according to the article. More&#8230;






http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2007/01/31/BAGM3NSFGQ7.DTL


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

being San Fransisco...surprised it wasnt with the husband instead


----------



## irish937 (Sep 13, 2005)

Resign, PERIOD. Does he slide because he issued a public apology? We all know the answer to that one.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

You should see some of the women he dates.
This guy has good taste.


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

This guy is a piece of work. He had been dating a 20 year old earlier this year, and took her to an event where he was video taped providing and drinking wine with her. Do what you will, but don't break the law in front of the camera!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*San Francisco mayor says he will seek alcohol counseling following disclosure of affair*

SAN FRANCISCO - Mayor Gavin Newsom said Monday that he plans to seek counseling for alcohol use, following the disclosure that he had an affair with the wife of a veteran aide. Newsom, 39, said that although...


----------

